# bump on whites tree frog’s toe?



## hellooofrog (Jan 9, 2021)

hello again!

last night i noticed this bump on my frog’s toe. is this normal or should i be concerned? she’s behaving normally, still active and feeding and her color has been good. i can’t find anything that looks like it online :/

if anyone has any info i’d really appreciate it!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Your frog almost certainly has septicemia ("red-leg"). It needs a visit to a qualified vet ASAP.

You can search for an ARAV vet here.


----------



## hellooofrog (Jan 9, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Your frog almost certainly has septicemia ("red-leg"). It needs a visit to a qualified vet ASAP.
> 
> You can search for an ARAV vet here.


i don’t think it’s red leg? maybe the lighting is off in the picture but her color is normal and she doesn’t have any of the other symptoms 
she has a black mark on her other toe, but that’s from when she got it amputated a couple of months ago. she’s behaving normal, the bump just looks new to me


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

hellooofrog said:


> i don’t think it’s red leg? maybe the lighting is off in the picture but her color is normal and she doesn’t have any of the other symptoms
> she has a black mark on her other toe, but that’s from when she got it amputated a couple of months ago. she’s behaving normal, the bump just looks new to me


I don’t know. I’d still get it to a vet ASAP.

It might be a bump from a fall if you believe it’s not red leg. There might be an infection following the bump. I agree with SM though, it awfully looks like red leg. Unfortunately, if is red leg, your frog will most likely die from it. Let’s hope not.

I’m sorry but that frog needs to go to the vet as soon as possible or it might be too late.


----------



## hellooofrog (Jan 9, 2021)

thank you both! i’ll call my vet tomorrow morning!


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The red color of syndromes called redleg is charcterized by hemorrhagic eruptions caused by septic inflammation which I dont see there. Sometimes photos can accentuate color tone.

On another note its kind of a courtesy to provide ample surface areas at floor level to mitigate constant adhesion of milled, loose substrate drying on the skin. Cork flats and 'fallen branch' aka malayan wood or grapevine partially surfaced, smooth river stones, work well. 

If provided you will see they choose them.

Dont know if the bumps are possible scar tissue or if he got toe caught again.

Do you ever see him dangling from the screen? By the lighting gear or just generally?


----------



## hellooofrog (Jan 9, 2021)

Kmc said:


> The red color of syndromes called redleg is charcterized by hemorrhagic eruptions caused by septic inflammation which I dont see there. Sometimes photos can accentuate color tone.
> 
> On another note its kind of a courtesy to provide ample surface areas at floor level to mitigate constant adhesion of milled, loose substrate drying on the skin. Cork flats and 'fallen branch' aka malayan wood or grapevine partially surfaced, smooth river stones, work well.
> 
> ...


thanks, i’ll add that to the floor!

they used to hang from the screen more, but i haven’t seen them do that in a couple of months actually. Mango is clumsy though, she dangles from her perch sometimes. it’s pretty close to the ground thankfully.

update: the vet just got back to me! they said it looks like it could be a cyst or maybe something got dislocated and is causing some inflammation. they told me to watch for changes in color or size and if it worsens i should make an appointment.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Glad I was wrong.


Same. Red leg has a high fatality rate so I’m relieved!


----------

